# Roamio HTML5 App Store



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

We have been wondering what ever became of the new developers kit that was announced. It has been replaced by HTML5 apps via an Opera Browser on the Roamio line.

Listened to an interview with Jim Denney from TiVo, talking about the new HTML app platform and the plans for an App Store in the future.

http://gigaom.com/2013/08/19/tivo-5-netflix-youtube-apps-dial/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you post a link to the interview so we can listen?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Can you post a link to the interview so we can listen?


Added - I was looking for it. (Fixed)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Thanks. Interesting.


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

Reading this has gotten me even more excited! I already ordered my lifetime subscription roamio .

I just hope now that they can move faster than they've been able to in the fast... they iterate too slowly.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Vudo OR Flixster? any UV support?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> Vudo OR Flixster? any UV support?


Not yet but the new platform should make them much easier to add.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

But, but, but... Does this mean the main UI is still the obnoxious flash nonsense, or is the whole UI now html5 (so I can use it in any browser, not just on the TiVo directly)?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> But, but, but... Does this mean the main UI is still the obnoxious flash nonsense, or is the whole UI now html5 (so I can use it in any browser, not just on the TiVo directly)?


I believe the UI is still leveraging Adobe Air / Flash for many elements... TiVo apperas to be exploring Haxe, NME, OpenFL as well...


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

more flash. and now html 5. I really hate that crap as user interface basis. Fine for quick web service ports, but I want native, blindingly fast and smooth apps, integrated into your GUI framework. INTEFREAKINGRATED. 

Even Denney admits html apps are not designed for speed (quoted by verge article). As a developer, i'd say well DUH. And the worst thing is no unification. I lived with this under the premier for years, and moved to an apple tv for all but my cable shows. I may get a roamio down the road and keep this pattern but I am convinced we are seeing their future plans in action: apps are separate and web based.


-d


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Evangelize? That's the first time that I have ever seen that word in a job rec.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with Flash/AIR as an interface. The issue has been the TiVo3 didn't have the power to run it and the TiVo4 just barely had the power to run it. The new CPUs in the TiVo5 have native hardware acceleration for Flash/AIR and other technologies. TiVo was not capable of utilizing the advanced technologies of AIR to make the interface everything it needed to be. Now they can.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys with the Flash (And now HTML 5?) hate, unless you are a software developer who works for TiVo, your opinion on which framework is better doesn't matter. The only thing you should care about is that TiVo provides a consistent, fast and intuitive interface for its customers. I believe that the Roamio provides two of those three prongs and if they ever get around to finishing the damn HDUI, all three will be true.

HTML 5 and Flash before it aren't designed for speed, they are designed for rapid development and in the case of HTML 5, automatic updates without having to push a software update down the pipe (And involving TiVo). Netflix and YouTube will now self update and we get the same updates that the PS3, Roku and other HTML 5 boxes get. Typically when they get them.


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

Philmatic said:


> ... and if they ever get around to finishing the damn HDUI, all three will be true.
> 
> HTML 5 and Flash before it aren't designed for speed, they are designed for rapid development...


If we can judge by the speed with which the HD UI is being developed, then Flash hasn't worked out in the rapid development department.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dugbug said:


> more flash. and now html 5. I really hate that crap as user interface basis. Fine for quick web service ports, but I want native, blindingly fast and smooth apps, integrated into your GUI framework. INTEFREAKINGRATED.


No one is going to write native apps for a TiVo platform that doesn't use web standards. This is why TiVo moved to HTML5. Getting developers to write for the old platform was way too difficult. Almost all major web services use HTML5 for their apps across platforms now (Netflix, Hulu, etc). So now these companies don't have to spend a lot of resources to work with TiVo on releasing an app for the platform. It is a win for the consumer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is likely why they added DIAL as well. In the past the apps had to be specifically written for TiVo so that the ability to launch programs from TiVo Search would work. Now TiVo can simply tap into the DIAL protocol to launch the apps and start playing the proper show. Makes integration of new apps a LOT easier for everyone involved.


----------

